# Error: Stat failed for



## campari (27. November 2006)

Bekomme den Fehler 
Warning: filesize() [function.filesize]: Stat failed for http:/*_*.jpg (errno=2 - No such file or directory) in download.php on line 94
um die Ohren gehauen.

Das sind die Zeilen +/- 94:

```
header("Content-Disposition: attachment; filename=\"$name\"");
header("Content-Length: ".filesize($filename)); 
header("Content-Type: application/octet-stream");
readfile($filename);
```

Datei ist vorhanden. Ich kann den Link so aus der Fehlermeldung kopieren und in Browser einfügen, das Bild _ist_ vorhanden und wird auch angezeigt.
Was mag da falsch sein?

Grüsse


----------



## Gumbo (27. November 2006)

Mit der filesize()-Funktion kann nicht auf entfernte Dateien zugriffen werden. Die Datei muss über das Dateisystem des Servers verfügbar sein.


----------



## campari (27. November 2006)

Liegt auf dem selben Server.

Ich poste mal noch ne relevante Stelle, evtl ist hier was falsch:


```
$sqlcod = "SELECT * FROM $tbpic WHERE bild_hash = '$cod'";
$sqlcoda = mysql_query($sqlcod);
$sqlcodf = mysql_fetch_array($sqlcoda);
$filenamex = $sqlcodf['bild_gr'];
$filename = "pic_gr/".$filenamex;
```


----------



## campari (27. November 2006)

Hm, denke es hat was mit Rechten zu tun.

Das Bild wird über upload-Form hochgeladen.
Wenn ich mir die Rechte anschau, sieht das so aus:

-rw-r--r--   1 (?)      (?)         55844 Nov 27 21:46 bild.jpg

Also weder Benutzer noch Gruppe.
Wenn ichs nun manuell über ftp uppe, und Benutzer/Gruppe vorhanden sind, hab ich keine Probleme mit dem header.

Jetzt nur die Frage: Was sollte ich ändern beim upload-Formular?

Grüsse


----------



## Online-Skater (28. November 2006)

Probier doch ein bischen rum mit chmod()


----------

